# Restaurer avec une version antérieure de firmware



## Basil1402 (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponses précises à mon problème :

J'ai fait une MAJ 2.1 de mon iPhone 3G depuis iTunes 8. Mon iPhone était jailbreaké.
Je suis sur Mac.
Voilà pour la situation.

Et le problème : 
Mes contacts n'étaient pas tous (loin de là) synchroniser avec Contact, et j'ai donc perdu plus de deux tiers de mes contacts.
Mon but serait donc de revenir à ma version antérieure de firmware pour récupérer toutes mes données.

Une autre précision.
Lors de la mise à jour, l'installation a d'abord planté : après l'install du firmware, ca restait sur la pomme blanche et vibrait toutes les 30s environ.
J'ai donc fait une restauration "comme si c'était un nouveau iphone".
J'espère que ca n'a pas écrasé des données.

Est-ce possible de retrouver mes données (avec une restauration j'imagine) ? Où se trouve la "copie disk" faite par iTunes avant la mise à jour ?

Merci d'avance pour toute l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.

PS : pourrais-je récupérer les sms reçus (et perdus) également ?


----------



## Basil1402 (8 Octobre 2008)

Encore une chose : après quelques recherchers, j'ai bien trouvé quelques fichiers ipsw dans mes dossiers (users/moi/Library/iTunes/iphones..) et à d'autres endroits (ceux où j'avais mes fichiers avant le jailbreak).

Malheureusement, toutes les dates de création sont antérieures à celle à laquelle j'ai entré tous mes contacts.

Je ne sais pas où chercher encore.


----------



## Frodon (9 Octobre 2008)

Ca ne servira a rien de passer à une ancienne version, tu ne recuperera PAS tes données.

Si tu avais une sauvegarde fonctionnelle, tu peux restaurer avec la version actuelle (2.1) et configurer ton iPhone a partir d'une sauvegarde... 

Si cela ne marche pas, alors désolé mais tes données non synchronisées sont perdues à jamais... Il fallait synchroniser avant de mettre à jour. Tu le saura pour la prochaine fois.


----------



## Basil1402 (9 Octobre 2008)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles une sauvegarde fonctionnelle, mais je ne pense pas en avoir une. Donc adieu mes données.

Je trouve quand même débile que iTunes ne fasse pas une sorte d'image de l'iPhone (un peu comme la Time Machine) pour pouvoir récupérer des données en cas d'erreur. Ou au moins que la routine de MAJ n'inclue pas une synchro des contacts et des messages (les données sensibles quoi).

Enfin, my mistake, je le saurais pour la prochaine fois.


----------



## maxou974 (22 Juillet 2011)

bonjour moi je voudrais jailbreaker mon iphone 4 mais il me dise qu'il faut revenir sur une version antérieur ( 4.0.1 ) mais je suis sur le version 4.3.4 il faudrait que je revienne sur l'ancienne version. 
quelqu'un peu m'aider please. Puis comme je ne suis pas très douer l'explication la plus détailler sera la meilleure.
merci


----------

